# Crooked Pine Natural



## toxophool (Nov 22, 2011)

Picked up a deadfall from under a rather gnarly seawind beaten pine the other day which had two promising forks. Didn't look like it had been on the ground more than a few months, a year tops, so still in good shape. Decided to see what I could make out of the smaller fork today. It has a nice natural curve which serves as a palm swell. It's got some beeswax on it, but I plan to finish it a bit better with some finer sanding and linseed oil. The bands are 107's. I really like the simple, rustic, no-nonsense look of it.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

got a nice shape to it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the size ... and the wood has a very nice color.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Sure have winner there. Makes me wanna take walk in the woods.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool! I like the shape man and pine seems to be nice even though it shouldn't be one of the strongest woods I've got an antler of pine almost ready to be carved. Now I'm looking forward to seeing what's under the bark. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's definitely got a nice shape to it. Plenty strong, too, even though it is a soft wood, because it grew that way and won't have a tendency to split.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like that slingshot. I have always liked pine and cedar. That one has forks thick enough to be strong. If you don't like it please let me know.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

knolltop said:


> Sure have winner there. Makes me wanna take walk in the woods.


same here. but in my area, there are no woods to take a walk in.


----------



## riverman (Nov 26, 2011)

I like it, well done.


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice shooter


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice, Good job!


----------

